# service engine oil prompt!



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

hey guys, i just changed the oil about a month ago, and the service engine oil prompt comes up on my screen and chimes when i start the car. when i hit the mode button it goes away. ive checked the oil level and its fine,oil looks clean. this is not my daily driver as a matter of fact its garaged sometimes 2 weeks at a time. i only drive on sunday and i take short road trips like up to gettysburg. so what do you think it is??? the last oil change was not performed at a pontiac dealer, my friends exxon station did it. :confused


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

See this thread, post #2 by GTO JUDGE:
http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/service-oil-light-comes-18341/


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Check sticky on the top.
http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/service-reset-14224/


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

Got it! Thanks guys.:cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

<INSERT BAN PIC HERE> lol


----------

